# Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??



## StefanHepp (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde auch dieses Jahr wieder mit "ready's" fischen. Ich habe bisher gern mit denen von Starbaits(Maiscrushed) gefischt und ganz gut gefangen.

Möchte dieses Jahr aber auch mal nen neuen Boilie ausprobieren...habt Ihr schon Erfahrung mit Successful Baits oder Kautz-Boilies?

Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte oder Empfehlungen freuen..

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## gringo92 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

ich fische fast ausschliesslich successfulbaits und bin von der qualität durchaus überzeugt.
die  bisher fängigsten waren bei mir die birdfood red ,mit denen hab ich teilweise sternstunden erlebt . (15runs in 24stunden)
auch die red spice fish sind sehr zu empfehlen
von den big blue t war ich weniger überzeugt.

das preisleistungs verhältnis ist bei diesen baits top !


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Gibt viele gute Bait hersteller!

-Nutrabaits
-Daynamite
-DD Baits
-Martin SB 
-Successful-Baits
-Blacklabelbaits

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Xarrox (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Habe bis jetzt:

Imperial Baits
BLB 
Martin SB 

Boilies gefischt am besten habe ich auf die Martin SB Fisch geschmack gefangen #h

Mehr infos gibts in der Board Suche !!

Gruß Xarrox


----------



## fishingexpert87 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

15 runs? aber keiner über 20pf wa? grins um sagen zu können welche köder gut fangen sind jahre nötig...und du wirst mit sicherheit mit jeden boilie karpfen fangen...


----------



## DD-Baits (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Dynamite Baits und Diamant Baits,gelegendlich auch Selfmade's.


----------



## gringo92 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> 15 runs? aber keiner über 20pf wa? grins um sagen zu können welche köder gut fangen sind jahre nötig...und du wirst mit sicherheit mit jeden boilie karpfen fangen...



doch auch 5ü 20er .
spielt auch gar keine rolle , ich wollte nur betohnen das ich mit den boilies bisher am besten fing ,und fische sie nun auch schon 1 1/2 jahre , von den birdfoods habe ich IMMER ein paar kilo´s im gepäck .

das man mit jedem boilie karpfen fängt ist klar , es ist auch sehr platzabhängig aber wie ich an meinen ergebnissen feststellen konnte fangen boilies unterschiedlich effektiv und das wollte ich mit meinem posting zum ausdruck bringen .


----------



## Xarrox (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Gringo du musst entschuldigen fishingexpert ist ein kleiner besserwisser :vik:


----------



## Marc 24 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Gringo du musst entschuldigen fishingexpert ist ein kleiner besserwisser :vik:



Exakt :vik:. Im Prinzip hat er ja Recht, aber es ist einfach so, dass Successful Baits sehr gut Boilies zu einem sehr ansehnlichen Preis anbieten. Also mit diesen wirst du sicher nicht ins leere greifen .

Gruß Marc


----------



## Rakete (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

hallo zusamm,

ich denk auch es gibt ne viel zahl von fertig boilies die richtig gut fang..
ich fische seit einiger zeit ausschliesslich mit den ködern von rsr baits..hab super erfahrungen damit weil die knödel meinen sonst selbstgerollten am nahesten komm und stetig fisch bring..#h

mfg daniel


----------



## turm13 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

DD-Baits, auch langfristig top!


----------



## Spector (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*



turm13 schrieb:


> DD-Baits, auch langfristig top!


|good: für mich die  besten Readys vor allem als Kiwi/Krustentier und Mussel Meat


----------



## JanS (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Habe die letzte Soison ausschließlich DD Baits und BLB gefischt. Die DD Kiwi Popup sind nen Knaller aber die kommen gegen keine einzige Kugel von BLB an ... ich bin von den BLB's einfach nur überzeugt.


----------



## j4ni (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Da wir aktuell auch die Diskusion nach den Murmeln für diese Saison sind, kann ich dir nur sagen:
Alles fängt und nichts fängt 
Nutrabaits und Solar gibt es aktuell im Angebot, sowohl als Basemix wie auch als konservierte Readies, mit den BLB habe ich mich irgendwie nie so wirklich anfreunden können - ohne objektiven Grund jedoch #c bei vielen sind sie jedoch sehr beliebt.
Die Dynamite Baits sind gut aber sehr teuer....
Mit den bereits genannten Martin SB haben wir stellenweise auch schon unverschämte Ergebnisse erzielen können, die werden hier jedoch sehr viel gefischt...
Selberrollen fällt aktuell aus aufgrund von mangender Zeit und Lust, sowie keiner vernünftigen Trocknungsgelegenheit...
In unsere Entscheidung sind auch verschiedene eigene Mixe eingeflossen, schliesslich und endlich haben wir uns für die kommende Saison aber für Succesful Baits entschieden - ob als gesalzene oder Freezer Baits ist noch nicht hundert prozentig sicher, wird sich aber nachher klären wenn ich mit Christian gesprochen habe...


----------



## Spector (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

werde dieses Jahr auch wieder 2 BLB Mixe fischen....hab mir in Hannover Scoberry und Miss Piggy/Octopus gekauft und werd die Mixe noch ein klein wenig verändern....hab letztes Jahr testweise Frutty Thril und Drunken Monkey gefischt und war zumindest teilweise begeistert....an manchen Gewässern sind die Murmeln nicht zu toppen und an anderen fangen sie garnicht.....DD-Bait fängt zumindest hier bei mir überall konstant Fisch

SB steht für super Qualität und faire Preise...da machst Du nix falsch
die Kautz Boilies hab ich mir auch in Hannover angesehen....der Mann ist auf jeden Fall sehr überzeugt von seinen Murmeln.....schmecken tun sie auf jeden Fall:q

einen Versuch wären auch die Kugeln von Sub Sonic Baits wert ...ein Kumpel hat mal 5 Kg von den Mento Garlic mitgenommen....der Wasserglastest sah schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus

Hat eigentlich schon jemand mit den Cat Balls von BLB gezielt auf Waller gefischt?


----------



## SteffenG (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Das kann man pauschal nicht sagen welche murmeln gut fangen es kommt auf das gewässer an die jahreszeit etc... 
Aber was man sagen kann ist das alle nahmhaften herstellern von baits fängige kugeln rollen egal von welchem hersteller es kommt dann immer noch auf das gewässer an in dem sie gefischt werden !


----------



## Spector (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Das kann man pauschal nicht sagen welche murmeln gut fangen es kommt auf das gewässer an die jahreszeit etc...
> Aber was man sagen kann ist das alle nahmhaften herstellern von baits fängige kugeln rollen egal von welchem hersteller es kommt dann immer noch auf das gewässer an in dem sie gefischt werden !



#6|good:


----------



## Max1994 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Also ich fische auch fast nur Successful Baits die Boilies von Christian sind einfach der Hammer.
Am besten fing ich bisher mit Birdfood red und mit Scopex Pro.
Allternativ sind die Red Fish und die Smokey Salmon zu empfehlen.
Aber testet am besten selbst in jedem Gewässer läuft was anderes am besten.


----------



## julian123 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Ich hab mal nach den Martin SB Boilies geguckt, hab die bei www.catch-company.de gefunden.
Ich kenn die Murmeln nicht, aber sie sind ja ziemlich billig mit 4 Euro pro kg.
Aber da steht auch, dass keine Konservierungsstoffe verwendet wurden, muss man die Boilies wie Freezerbaits dann einfrieren oder wie läuft das?


----------



## ObiOne (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*



julian123 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nach den Martin SB Boilies geguckt, hab die bei www.catch-company.de gefunden.
> Ich kenn die Murmeln nicht, aber sie sind ja ziemlich billig mit 4 Euro pro kg.
> Aber da steht auch, dass keine Konservierungsstoffe verwendet wurden, muss man die Boilies wie Freezerbaits dann einfrieren oder wie läuft das?



Die von Martin SB sehen aus wie eingeschweißt und Vakuum verpackt, das sollte die haltbar machen, Freezerbaits solltest du direkt nach der Lieferung einfrieren.


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Ich benutze am liebsten Dynamite Baits,ganz klar 

Ihr habt echt nicht viel zu tun in letzter Zeit  

Diese Frage und auch die anderen Standart-Winter-Überbrückungs-Fragen werden jeden Winter gestellt,wird echt mal Zeit dass alle wieder zum fischen kommen !!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Carpkiller07 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Wenn ich keine Zeit zu rollen habe oder gerade nix da habe an Selbstgerollten Boilies, dann werde ich wie immer auf Black Label Baits zurück greifen.Sind für mich die besten Readymades auf dem Markt.
Die Fänge von Meik und co. sind nur ein Bruchteil an beweisen, dass sie einfach geil sind.#6


----------



## j4ni (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Naja da spielen natürlich auch noch einige andere Details eine Rolle als nur die Murmeln....


----------



## fishingexpert87 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

j4ni jawoll so siehst  aus....der letzte meter sieht der fisch....


----------



## hechtler1 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

hi , 
also ich fische am liebste BlB , Kautz Boilies und X-treme-baits . das sind einfach die Besten Baits , meiner meinung !!

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Carp"X" (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Winter Monster Meat mit Blue Liquid Cheese X von Kautz #6


----------



## Carp"X" (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Graser im Schneesturm auf Kautz Boilies |laola:#w


----------



## Carp"X" (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

@ Stefan,
hier noch ein Schleientip für die Großen :s Spring-Five-Fish mit Cassisflavour, Frozenbaits #6

Gruß
"In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft"


----------



## hechtler1 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Hi ,

ich bin ganz deiner meinung , Kautz macht einfach die besten boilies , nur recht teuer für mich als schüler , werde mir nächste woche 2 kg cool Strawberry holen !!!

MfG Kevin:vik:


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

also meiner erachtens, kann man zu dieses thema nur eins sagen:

jeder macht seiner eigenen erfahrungen und hat seine eigenen favoriten....

sicher ist, dass man einen knödel eine lange zeit lang testen muss, um darüber was sagen zu können und nicht nach 2-3kg schon abschreiben oder loben!

...sicher zählen teure readys (Dynamite, Kautz oder Imperial) zu den qualitativ besten auf dem markt...

wenn man allerdings nicht so viel geld übrig hat, kauft man sich lieber günstigere, was in dieser situation die beste lösung ist...


----------



## Karpfen-88 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Ich fische Solar *( Club mix ist der Hammer) *Imperial und BLB.#6:vik:
Aber Mais und Tigernuss bringen auch ihre Fische.Den ich kenne keinen andern köder von dem man 25Kg für 10 € bekommt und der richtig zubereitet und gefütter so eine wirkung hat.


----------



## Carp"X" (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

@ Jan,
da gebe ich Dir Recht wenn du sagst man sollte sich schon länger mit einem Köder beschäftigen(nicht nur 2-3 Kg und die Meinung steht).Gerad in den letzten Jahren sind so viele neue Baitfirmen auf dem Markt erschienen das man manchmal garnicht weiß auf welche Produkte man zurück greifen soll und welche wirklich gut sind|kopfkrat.Sicherlich ist es nicht der Preis,der Aussagt ob ein Köder gut (gesund für unsere Freunde) oder frisch (auch ein Punkt der oft vernachlässigt wird) ist.Viele Firmen werben groß mit natürlichen Boilies doch sind gerad sie meistens voll mit Konservierungsstoffen.Wenn sie dann noch beim Händler,3 Monate im Schaufenster liegen (oder nur im gut geheizten Geschäft) kann mir niemand erzählen das man hier noch von qualitativ hochwertiger und frischer Ware sprechen kann:v.Dieses Problem sehe ich bei jeden großen Köderhersteller (ob Imperial,Top Secret,BLB,Solar,Nash,Starbait usw) obwohl ich in der Nähe eines der größten deutschen Karpfenanglergeschäften (Wilkerling) wohne.
Jeder von uns möchte in Zukunft gesunde und schöne Fische fangen also sollten wir als (Catch&Release)Angler anfangen darauf zu achten das wir den Fischen durch unser Futter,Geiz oder Dummheit nicht schaden.
Die Karpfen in meiner Gegend sind teilweise,aufgrund der Fütterei so gewachsen das sie schon darauf angewiesen sind gefüttert zu werden um ihr hohes Gewicht zu halten.Erstens hat es sein Grund das sie so gewachsen sind (nur gute Baits und keine 25 kg Mais für 10 Euro) und zweitens sollten man die alte Garde schonen:a:s.Sie verbrennen fettige und hochproteinhaltige Mixe nicht mehr so gut wie die Kleineren was unangenehme Störungen des Immunsystems auslösen kann#q.Schade das Karpfen nicht sprechen können aber ich bin mir sicher das es ihnen da nicht anders geht als jedem anderen Lebewesen auch, das durch sein Gehirn den Körper steuert.Nur angenehme Reize und Geschmäcker lösen Wohlbefinden aus (Ich hoffe bei euch auch |kopfkrat).
Also ich denke schon das man mehr über seine Köder wissen sollte als das was auf der Tüte steht und dieses Wissen kann mir am besten der Hersteller vermitteln oder|bla:?

Jan ich hoffe du hörst raus das ich mich etwas intensiver mit dem beschätige was hinter einem Firmennamen steht.Nie würde ich über einen Boilie urteilen den ich nicht ausgiebig (mindestens ein Jahr (ca 80 Nächte) in verschiedenen Gewässern und Situation) getestet habe das kannst Du mir glauben.Lang habe ich meine Mixe und Boilies selber hergestellt und das mit guten Erfolg,doch bin ich sicher das sich andere Menschen intensiver mit diesem sehr umfangreichen Thema beschäftigt haben (bei Kautz sind es ca 20 Jahre) und das nutze ich doch gern.Wenn ich diesen Menschen dazu noch vertrauen kann ist die Kombination perfekt um gute Fische zu fangen#6.Somit wünsche ich Kevin mit seinen Kautz-Boilies viel Erfolg und bin mir sicher das er mit seiner Einstellung, als Schüler so manch einen um einiges voraus ist|wavey:.

Hier noch ein schöner Fisch aus dem letzten Jahr auf Green Hell,Blue Liquid Forest Master von Kautz-Boilies

Vertrauen fängt Fisch und wer Fisch fängt hat Erfolg.
Erfolg gibt Recht:vik:

Tight Lines


----------



## Friedfischschreck (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Moin CarpX,
den Karpfen hab ich doch schon mal bei M.Nollert gesehen. In nem Video von Carp GPS hat er den selben gefangen... Dächte ich zumindest |kopfkrat


----------



## Carp"X" (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Hi Friedfischschreck,
ich glaub zu wissen welchen Fisch Du meinst, aber das ist Er nicht.Auch ein 2 Farbiger (Two-Tone) um die 20 Kg oder?Beißt Er nicht im Video beim Ruten ablegen?

Gruß Carp"X"

Hier noch ein schöner Two-Tone auf Green Hell ummantelt mit Boilieteig#6


----------



## carlos8589 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

ich sag mal so alle boilies  sind  klasse aber  der preis. Ich brauch mindestens 10 kilo oder mehr und  will keine 200€ aus geben.  Rollen dauert  zu lange!!! ich habs  auch noch nei gemacht:q wo bekomme  ich billige murmeln her


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

entweder bei successful-baits.de oder du rollst sie selber, für den anfang reichen auch recht einfache rezepte. einfachere rezepte fangen auch karpfen und nicht unbedingt weniger als mixe mit vielen verschiedenen zutaten!


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*



carlos8589 schrieb:


> ich sag mal so alle boilies  sind  klasse aber  der preis. Ich brauch mindestens 10 kilo oder mehr und  will keine 200€ aus geben.  Rollen dauert  zu lange!!! ich habs  auch noch nei gemacht:q wo bekomme  ich billige murmeln her



Du brauchst ja auch keine 200 Euro für 10 kg auszugeben  #h

Könnte die die Firma Dynamite Baits ans Herz legen,die ich sag mal ''normalen'' Baits kosten mitlerweile bei www.Angelgeraete-Wilkerling.de anstatt um die 12 Euro nur noch 9 Euro je kg bzw. 19.50 Euro für 2.5 kg oder halt um die 80 Euro für 10kg.

Damit hasste dann Boilies den du voll und ganz vertrauen kannst.

Oder z.B. www.Successful-baits.de , sind für den Preis auch Super,desweiteren gibts da Mengenrabatt,also bei 10 kg kosten die dann 57.50 Euro anstatt 74.00 Euro !!!  

Gibt natürlich  noch zich andere Bait Firmen,aber die will ich jetzt nicht aufzählen :m Außerdem kenn ich gar net alle,sind viel zu viele.


----------



## marcus7 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Moin CarpX,
> den Karpfen hab ich doch schon mal bei M.Nollert gesehen. In nem Video von Carp GPS hat er den selben gefangen... Dächte ich zumindest |kopfkrat


 

weiß welchen du meinst.

aber der two tone auf dem Foto hier ist doch nicht in derselben Gewichtsklasse wie der von der Nollert-Dvd, oder Carp"X"?(rein interessehalber)
Hätte ihn jetzt auf ende zwanzig bis anfang dreißig geschätzt.


----------



## duck_68 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*



carlos8589 schrieb:


> ich sag mal so alle boilies  sind  klasse aber  der preis. Ich brauch mindestens 10 kilo oder mehr und  will keine 200€ aus geben.  Rollen dauert  zu lange!!! ich habs  auch noch nei gemacht:q wo bekomme  ich billige murmeln her



Schau Dich mal hier um


----------



## Carp"X" (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

@ Marcus,
ne das hast Du falsch verstanden.Der Fisch auf der Nollert DVD lag bei ca 20 Kilo.Meiner hatte nicht ganz mitte 20 aber in Pfund.Ich finde Er ist trotzdem ein Beauty,manchmal zählt halt nicht die Größe:k....

Gruß

und der dritte Two-Tone:l von ca 25 Pfd. weitere werden folgen...


----------



## gringo92 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

AKW fischer ?


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*



gringo92 schrieb:


> AKW fischer ?


 
AKW???? #c


----------



## duck_68 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Atomkraftwerk


----------



## Friedfischschreck (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

@CarpX: Jo genau den mein ich. Sah deinem erstaunlich ähnlich


----------



## Carp"X" (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Noch ein Gruß vom AKW Hunter:vik:......

Two -Tone Fortsetzung folgt #d

Carp"X"


----------



## Carp"X" (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

4 mal in einem Jahr #q


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Wenn der Köder stimmt,können die Karpfen einfach nicht anders.
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis einige Bait Firmen Cannabis-Fish Boilies oder Red Crack Fish Boilies auf den Markt bringen,wenn sie das nicht schon getan haben.Einige Firmen werben ja damit das ihr Köder eine Süchtigmachende Wirkung auf die Karpfen ausübt,sodass sie immer weiter Fressen   

Naja das zur Theorie


----------



## Carp"X" (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mal ein Two-Tone von 15 Kg mit Zeile gefangen.Ein Traum :k doch leider gab es noch keine Digicams.Werde die Tage versuchen das Foto zuscannen und werd es euch dann präsentieren.
Hier noch ein kleiner mit schönen Kontrast:q

Habt Ihr evtl auch schon mal ein Two-Tone gefangen?

Tight Lines #:


----------



## fishingexpert87 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

is schon was besonderes bei uns schwimmt sowas nich rum


----------



## gringo92 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

bei uns auch nicht -.-

nicht mal zeiler =0.


----------



## Carp"X" (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Das tut mir leid für euch,sind es doch gerad die Exoten die unser Hobby immer wieder interessant machen|laola:

und noch ein paar Beautys......


----------



## Carp"X" (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Ein Bulle mit Mosaikschuppen, 40 Pfd aus Italien :k:k:k

Gruß Carp"X"


----------



## Carp"X" (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Mein persönlicher Favorit, ein Spiegler mit Perlmuttschuppen :l:l


----------



## marcus7 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Wow! Also ich muss echt sagen du hast ja schon eine ganze Menge außergewöhnlicher Fische gefangen respekt!

Musstest Du dafür viel Reisen oder haste die meisten eher vor der Haustür gefangen?

Einen two tone hatte ich auch mal in meinem hazusgewässer, ist allerdings auch schon gut 5jahre her und die fotos sind leider im Archiv meines Freundes "verschollen"...er hatte 18pf. gehabt hab ihn danach nie wieder gesehen...

sonst mal nen kleinen süßen Twotone Schuppi in nem Kanal beim Matchfischen gefangen.

Ist diese Form eigentlich eine Pigmentstörung der Fische?


----------



## Max1994 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

ist ein Twotone sehr hell am bauch und am rücken dunkel????
Oder was ist genau ein twotone?????


----------



## Carp"X" (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Ein Two-tone Schuppi steht bei mir ganz oben auf der Rechnung :l  Glückwunsch Marcus |wavey: Bei uns in der Nähe soll es auch ein geben (ca 22 Pfd).Naja evtl klappt es ja dieses Jahr.
Die meisten der "Mutanten" habe ich in Deutschland gefangen.
Ich denke es hat was mit Pigmentstörungen zu tun,die Jahreszeiten bedingt unterschiedlich stark ausfallen können.

Habe noch ein Tiger aus der BRD :m


----------



## marcus7 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Krass auf dem Bild wirkt es so als hätte sich der fisch Hiebe von einem Fischreiher einstecken müssen?Man sieht kleine wunde stellen die aber schon verheilt sind...

ich hatte in 08 einen dabei mit einer üblen Beule- woher er die hat? ich habe keine Ahnung;+


----------



## gringo92 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

ist das jetzt der beauty thread ? =D

die beule kommt eventuel von nem angler ohne abhakmatte der den fisch dadurch verletzt hat (einmal gezappelt und rippe gebrochen oder so?)
oder einfach eine mutation ? =0

in die two tones könnt ich mich verlieben :k:k:l|smlove2:

um mal bei den readys zu bleiben
gefangen auf SB-Birdi Red !


----------



## Carp"X" (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Hi Jungs,
der Fisch von Gringo ist echt ein Sahnestück:k 
Aus welcher Gegend kommst du?
Ne Beule wie Du sie gefangen hast Marcus gibt es bei uns auch.Hatte ihn drei mal auf der Matte und habe mich jedesmal gefragt wo die Beule her kommt.Es kann sein das er sich dort mal  ein Bruch zugezogen hat,der nicht sauber wieder zusammen gewachsen ist.
Wie schwer war deine Beule Marcus?
Habt ihr auch schon mal die Erfahrung gemacht das "behinderte" Fische öfter beißen als andere?

Zurück zum Thema.....
Graser im Schnee auf Kautz Winter Boilies (Monster Meat Cheese)#6

Grüße "X"


----------



## Rafi ..79 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Wie findet ihr die Boilies von Becker?


----------



## marcus7 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Hi der Beulenfisch hatte 12kg.

Ich vermute mal das sind natürliche Verkrüppelungen die der fisch bereits seit er klein ist hat(evtl. Krankheitsbedingt?).

Es gibt doch auch Forellen die eine ähnliche Verkrüppelung der Wirbelsäule davontragen wenn sie in jungen Jahren diese Krankheit(mir fällt jetzt der Name nicht ein) überlebt haben.

Ob solche Fische öfter beißen kann man bestimmt nicht pauschal sagen. Ich denke immer jeder fisch ist individuell was sein Verhalten bezüglich unserer Fischerei und unseren Ködern betrifft.


----------



## Carp"X" (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Dann passen wohl meine Baits ganz gut (Kautz) :m 
Werde Dir die Tage ein paar Beispiele (wie der 4 mal Two-Tone) in Form von Bildern raus suchen für meine Theorie.

Hier erstmal der versprochene Two-Tone Zeiler|laola:

@ Kevin 
Es ist mal einer der schönsten Fische in Ostädt gewesen (die Hure) 
rest in peace:c:c:c

Tight Lines 
Carp"X"


----------



## gringo92 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

ein sehr besonderer mutant =D
ich habe einen fisch ohne bauchflossen letztes jahr 3mal gehabt ! -.-


----------



## Carp"X" (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Jetzt aber Anschnallen Bitte!!!



BAM BAM.....:vik:


----------



## Carp"X" (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

@ Rafi
berichtige mich sollte ich etwas falsches sagen.....
Ich hatte schon lang keine Becker Pillen mehr in der Hand aber kann mich noch gut daran erinnern das sie damals einer Gummikugel ähnelten.
Die Blanchard-Enforcer, wo J.Becker eine Zeit Werbung für gemacht hat (und dann vom Markt verschwunden sind) kommen dem auch sehr nah#g
Fischt Du sie und wie ist deine Meinung zu ihnen?

Gruss "X"


----------



## Blanck (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Kenne die Enforcer von Becker auch noch.Lagen vor Jahren bei Uns fast bei jedem Händler.Und jetzt?Spurlos verschwunden!Hab mit den aber nich gefischt.


----------



## Carp"X" (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

@ Marcus
in seiner Heimat gibt es sehr viele überhängende Büsche.Beim laichen fügen die Jungs und Mädels sich dort extreme Wunden zu#q


----------



## Carp"X" (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Hier noch ein Sadomaso #c

"X"


----------



## Blanck (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Ich glaub Wir sind von eigendlichen Thema "READYMADES" weit entfernt!!!!!


----------



## Carp"X" (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Alle auf Readys gefangen,Sorry ....... :q


----------



## Blanck (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Aber auf welche denn?Das is doch die Frage?#h#h


----------



## Rafi ..79 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Ich habe letztes jahr mit pazific salmon von becker gefischt und hate sehr gute fänge.    Habe letzte woche von ebay 10 kg crannberry crunch von becker für 40€ ersteigern können.Habe bisher nur fischige und fleischige Boilies gefischt würde mich intressieren ob die fruchtigen genauso gut gehn?


----------



## Carp"X" (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

@ Blanck,
wenn Du meine Kommentare zuvor gelesen hättest dann wüßtest Du womit ich fische(werde es für Dich aber in Zukunft weiter betonen#6).
Hier auch ein Link für Dich evtl. erklärt sich dann deine Frage#c  http://www.kautz-boilies.de/html/bericht1.html

@Rafi,
gerad im Frühjahr kannst du gut mit fruchtigen Boilies fischen.Bei so "günstiger" Ware enthalten fischige Boilies meistens sehr viel Fischöl das sich im kalten Wasser schlecht löst.
Hast Du mal darüber nachgedacht ein guten Allrounder einzusetzen?

Tight Lines|wavey:


----------



## Carp"X" (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

@ Blanck
ich habe gerad gesehen das Du bis jetzt nicht am Thema teilgenommen hast |kopfkrat

"X"


----------



## Rafi ..79 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Ja die Boilies waren günstig aber sind nicht billig bei Becker-fishing-tagle.de kostet das kg 10.90€


----------



## Blanck (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Die letzten Seiten ging es ja nicht wirklich mehr um Readymades.Was soll ich denn dann sonst schreiben?Is nich bös gemeint.Schöne Bilder von den Karpfen aber mit dem Thema hat das wenig zu tun.Meine Meinung und is nicht negativ gemeint!!!!!!!Nich das alle gleich wieder auf mich einhacken!Also sorry nochmal.#h#h#h


----------



## Carp"X" (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Sorry Blanck,
sollten sich meine Worte sakkastisch angehört haben|krach: dann war es so nicht gemeint.
Finde einfach das nicht jedes Bild oder Text mit "Schleichwerbung" unterlegt werden muss :m
Was ist überhaupt ein Ready für Euch?So gibt es da ja auch ne Menge Unterschiede!
Ich fische, wenn schon aus der Tüte nur Frozenbaits von |kopfkrat.
In gefrorenen Boilies sind meistens die frischeren Zutaten und keine Konservierungsstoffe, womit ich schon manch ein Fisch fangen konnte der sonst nie bei mir auf konservierte Boilies biss.Es kann auch an der Konsistenz gelegen haben,so sind die meisten Frozenbaits eher weich und die kon. hart....#c
Dann gibt es jetzt auch Boilies aus der Tüte,die konserviert sind mit Salz oder Zucker....Eure Erfahrungen????

Ein Moped + 2 weitere(aus einer Nacht) die ich mehrmals in meiner Vergangenheit nur auf Frozenbaits fangen konnte......
Zufall|kopfkrat 

Gruß Carp"X"


----------



## marcus7 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Hi carp X,
Nö kein Zufall
Mir erging es da genau so wie dir.
Die Carps scheinen größtenteils Konservierungsstoffe echt abzulehnen. Aber ich futter auch lieber was frisches als mich von Konserven zu ernähren, Du nicht auch?

Ps: Ein übler Ochse auf dem 2ten Bild:k


----------



## carphunter61 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

hallo alle mit einander,es sollte doch jeder selber seine Boilliemarke für -Sich-herrausfinden.Wenn man mit einer Sorte gute erfolge hatte,dann sollte man dabei bleiben.Nur kaufen was andere schreiben und erzählen ist für mich kein Thema.
Ich glaube auch nicht das,wenn man von einem Baitanbieter zumAnderen springt dass man jemals einen fängien Boillie für sich auf Dauer finden lässt.
Ich rolle meinen Mix,und immer den selben mit vertrauen und erfolg.Das nun schon 15 Jahre lang.

mfg:carphunter61:m


----------



## dinasch83 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Hallo alle miteinander,
es wurde ja schon viel gesagt, hier meine geschichte.
Ich war ein großer Fan von M. Nollert (Imperial), Jahrelang, nur hatte ich das Gefühl das ich damit immer weniger fing. Und als ich dann eine kleine Tüte von den Resten 2 Jahre lang irgendwo herumliegen hatte und die immer noch ohne Schimmel waren|kopfkrat, da war ich wirklich enttäuscht davon wie viel Konservierungsmittel da drin sind.
Darauf hin habe ich nach einem Baits anbieter gesucht (3 Wochen WWW. non Stop|bigeyes) und bin bei einem Neuling stehen geblieben. Der hat eine Zeitlang Freezer angeboten bis Ihm der Versand einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat (14 Tage Lieferzeit - begründung: es ist ein kleiner Kaff und in solche Gebiete kommen wir nur selten hin:e), unglaublich.
Aufjedenfall macht er jetzt nur Baits mit minimalen Anteil an Konservierer, so dass die Baits auch wirklich nur eine Saison im Keller durchhalten.
Ich habe jetzt 2011 nur mit Monster Shrimp, King Fish und den Bananen Boilies von Base-Baits (http://www.base-baits.de/shop) geangelt und war angenehm überrascht von der fängigkeit an meinen Hausgewässern. Der Chef ist auch sehr zuvorkommend und hat für mich sogar schon mal Freezer Extra gemacht (ich musste nur den Expressversand bezahlen).#6
Ich bin überzeugt davon dass gerade die Neulinge unter den Baitsanbietern sich sehr große Mühe geben in Sachen Qualität.
Also Leute, dass sollte keine Werbung werden, nur MEINE Geschichte.

Viele Grüße an alle Carpfreaks


----------



## sauerseb (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*



dinasch83 schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> es wurde ja schon viel gesagt, hier meine geschichte.
> Ich war ein großer Fan von M. Nollert (Imperial), Jahrelang, nur hatte ich das Gefühl das ich damit immer weniger fing. Und als ich dann eine kleine Tüte von den Resten 2 Jahre lang irgendwo herumliegen hatte und die immer noch ohne Schimmel waren|kopfkrat, da war ich wirklich enttäuscht davon wie viel Konservierungsmittel da drin sind.
> Darauf hin habe ich nach einem Baits anbieter gesucht (3 Wochen WWW. non Stop|bigeyes) und bin bei einem Neuling stehen geblieben. Der hat eine Zeitlang Freezer angeboten bis Ihm der Versand einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat (14 Tage Lieferzeit - begründung: es ist ein kleiner Kaff und in solche Gebiete kommen wir nur selten hin:e), unglaublich.
> ...



Is etz nich dein Ernst, dass du hier Murmeln anpreist, die zwischen 12 und 14€ pro Kg kosten?


----------



## dinasch83 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche readymades benutzt Ihr??*

Hi sauerseb,
is nicht bös gemeint aber hier ist oft die Rede von Kautz Boilies.
Der Preis liegt bei dem noch höher (von 11€ 15,50€ das Kilo).
Aber in einem hast du mit sicherheit Recht, es ist TEUER. Andererseits habe ich bei billigen Readymades angst das die aus Paniermehl, Sojamehl, Reismehl etc. bestehen (im Großhandel teilweise unter 0,40€).

Und außerdem kann man sich um die Anbieter streiten bis das der Arzt kommt, jeder hat seinen Liebling.

Viele Grüße


----------

